

Show HN: HN Browser, yet another Hacker News reader on iPhone - soleun

I thought building something that I would use while learning iOS SDK was a good idea so I built HN Browser.<p>https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hn-browser/id578535095?ls=1&#38;mt=8<p>HN Browser is a simple app which lets you to read articles and comments on Hacker News. (no voting and writing comment yet)<p>For the logo, I reached out to Joel Glovier(http://joelglovier.com) for his previous work on Hacker News logo(http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4731140) and he kindly granted the use of his work.<p>It was really fun experience to collaborate and build a mobile app using iOS SDK. (although approval process was painful)<p>I would really appreciate if you share any thought.
======
skylarsch
Nicely done. A couple of things I noticed...

\- When panning the UI to show the left menu, it doesn't always open when the
touch ends, even if it's mostly open.

\- If there are no comments tapping on the "no comments" cell selects it blue
and there is no deselect.

\- Comments 'meta data' is displayed as "on (null) :username"

Overall it's a nice app, and a really good job for a "learning" project.

(iOS 6.0.1 iPhone 5)

~~~
soleun
Thanks skylarsch, I will take a look at those issues you've mentioned.

------
vsfa
Good app, pretty useful when following HN. Would be nice to have a STAR
feature. You can star stories and quickly access them to follow the comments
feed or get notifications when new comments arrive

~~~
soleun
vsfa, a great idea. I was trying to avoid backend but now that I think about
it again, it can be done locally as well.

------
zio99
+1. How long did development take you?

Mind sharing what you learnt in a blog post?

Thanks!

~~~
soleun
I have written a blog post about it.
[http://soleun.wordpress.com/2012/11/30/how-i-built-hn-
browse...](http://soleun.wordpress.com/2012/11/30/how-i-built-hn-browsermy-
first-ios-app/)

